# The Socket 939 lovers club!



## Deleted member 84361 (May 29, 2010)

For all S939-lovers, The S939 Lovers club, Here you can discuss that's all related to AMD's Socket 939 CPU's, motherbords,memory en videocards,And you can post your system here also.


----------



## Deleted member 84361 (May 29, 2010)

My rig: 
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400 Toledo IIRC
Geforce 210 [That is bullsh*t, HD 4670 is on the way!]
512mb Corsair XMS ram, ddr500 OC'ed.
DFI LanParty NF4 SLI-DR Expert [Without Ioshield, and all stuff like the FrontX panel and the karajan audo module :sad:]
OEM case, CM Extreme power 400w psu.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 29, 2010)

They are end of life.

/thread


----------



## Deleted member 84361 (May 29, 2010)

NO ofcourse, They live on, Imho with a dual-core you can GTA4 almost at high.


----------



## Deleted member 84361 (May 29, 2010)

DFI is Dead btw, They aren't a big player as of 2010 now.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 29, 2010)

Wasmachinemann said:


> NO ofcourse, They live on, Imho with a dual-core you can GTA4 almost at high.


GTA4 is more GPU intensive than CPU.




Wasmachinemann said:


> DFI is Dead btw, They aren't a big player as of 2010 now.


DFI was never a big player.  They cater to the enthusiast community.


I used to have two Socket 939 systems.  One died (AMD Athlon 64 4000+).  The other (Opteron 180) is still running.   If the RAM, motherboard, or CPU in it die, it will be upgraded to an AM2+/AM3 system most likely.  A new system costs about the same to replace one 939 component and it would be twice as fast.  Like I said, the few 939 systems are EoL.


----------



## Athlonite (May 31, 2010)

I have only just gone socket AM2+ from my trusty ole Asus A8R32MVP-Deluxe with 2GB Geil DDR400 and an Athlon64 x2 4800+ and 2x ATI Radeon HD2600XT GDDR4 and it's still ticking along nicely for a friend of mine who still had an socket A athlonXP 3200+


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 31, 2010)

Damn it Ford! Let the man have his fun.


----------



## qubit (May 31, 2010)

I've got an E8500 system now (see specs) but I kept my old rig - and damn good it was in its day, too! 

The core components are:

Athlon X2 CPU (2GHz o/c 2.6GHz) I can't remember the exact model now.
Abit AN8 motherboard (this is one of the best they ever made and this is an nForce4 corker. I love all the BIOS goodies in it)
2GB generic DDR
Graphics card is whatever I feel like putting in it, but the best it ever had was a HD4870 512MB
Antec NeoHE 550W PSU, but it's dying now (lots of squirly noises)

It hasn't been used for quite some time now, but I'll be running Windows Server 2008 R2 on it at some point as a domain controller with Exchange 2010 on it.


----------



## vladv (Jul 27, 2014)

FX-60 + DFI LanParty NF4 SLI-DR Expert ftw!


----------



## JunkBear (Jul 27, 2014)

Athlonite said:


> I have only just gone socket AM2+ from my trusty ole Asus A8R32MVP-Deluxe with 2GB Geil DDR400 and an Athlon64 x2 4800+ and 2x ATI Radeon HD2600XT GDDR4 and it's still ticking along nicely for a friend of mine who still had an socket A athlonXP 3200+


 
AM2+ is socket 940 not 939.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 27, 2014)

Read the post dates please. Threads like to rest in peace too.


----------



## JunkBear (Jul 27, 2014)

New member posted yesterday thats why. So you should also watch the date because making wind with your fingers on that keyboard


----------



## natr0n (Jul 27, 2014)

I should take a pic of my board prolly will look fancy to some.

MSI neo 4-f is basically the platinum without firewire and its red pcb.

decapped toledo with thermalright 90mm style cooler

Took a a few pics ill post them when I get back, heading out.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 27, 2014)

natr0n said:


> I should take a pic of my board prolly will look fancy to some.
> 
> MSI neo 2-f is basically the platinum without firewire and its red pcb.
> 
> ...



i think i need a 939 Mobo ...  well if i want to break the seals on that one ...


----------



## natr0n (Jul 28, 2014)

Please excuse the dust; I try to keep my things clean. I had this in a box.

It has a decapped Toledo x2 3800 @ 2.9GHz last time I remember.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 28, 2014)

This thread was so popular back in 2010 it managed to generate 9 posts, sorry but thread necro is a pet hate of mine, new member or not, please don't encourage them!


----------

